# Manifold filter and gun filter?



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm curious, what is the purpose of a filter an the fluid outlet if there's a filter in the gun? are they redundant?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Intake filter catches the large stuff, manifold the medium, and gun filter any small stuff. Each one is progressively finer and this help delay the clogging of filters.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintnoob said:


> I'm curious, what is the purpose of a filter an the fluid outlet if there's a filter in the gun? are they redundant?


Not really, there is sometimes crap in a bucket of paint so the suction filter/rock catcher is the first filter then the manifold filter and finally a gun filter. Some airless rigs do not have a manifold filter and it probably works fine but if to match crap is getting jammed into the gun filter then it will get plugged up.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Dean said right and Sean concurs as do I


----------



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

cool, thanks guys!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you just strain paint you won't have an issue  

Filters are just more to clean, and yes they do what the guys above said.


----------

